# Elgin Bluebird Wanted. - Complete - Will Pay



## nj_shore (Jul 29, 2021)

I am looking for a complete Bluebird.  
I had a chance at one a couple years ago regretfully passed on it.
Will travel for the right one.


----------



## trymebike (Aug 21, 2021)

how about elgin gull  only 3 in the states


----------



## nj_shore (Aug 21, 2021)

trymebike said:


> how about elgin gull  only 3 in the states



Thank you but mainly looking for a complete Bluebird.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2021)

The Gull is certainly more rare than a Bluebird but is a rather boring bike compared to a Bluebird. V/r Shawn


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 21, 2021)

nj_shore said:


> Thank you but mainly looking for a complete Bluebird.



Can you Send a pm with pics of the Gull …


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 21, 2021)

YA me to please can you send me a pic of the gull.. thank you


----------



## bicibob (Aug 22, 2021)

PM sent regarding Bluebird


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm assuming '35-7 only? V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 22, 2021)

Ill sell you a nice  blue skylark to go along with your bluebird Steve…let me know


----------



## nj_shore (Mar 21, 2022)

Still looking for Bluebird.  Will pay for complete bike.  And travel.


----------



## nj_shore (Apr 30, 2022)

Still on the search.  I understand it may be a 5 figure price.


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2022)

trymebike said:


> how about elgin gull  only 3 in the states



How did you come up with three?


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2022)

nj_shore said:


> Still on the search.  I understand it may be a 5 figure price.



Should have gone to Memory Lane. There were two there Friday.


----------



## nj_shore (Apr 30, 2022)

catfish said:


> Should have gone to Memory Lane. There were two there Friday.




😞😞


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2022)

nj_shore said:


> 😞😞



Maybe they didn’t sell? Shouldn’t be too hard tracking them down


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> Maybe they didn’t sell? Shouldn’t be too hard tracking them down



They were actually traded-the red and blue one were traded between owners and the red one was later traded for a jewel tank. I can guarantee your into five figure territory. V/r Shawn


----------

